# Maldini: oggi è il giorno? Non cambierà ruolo. Riferirà ad AD.



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.

Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.

Aver proseguito nell’impegno anche in questo periodo “sospeso” ha del paradossale. E la sorpresa è anche degli stessi dirigenti. Condurre trattative con un contratto a termine è insolito, quasi senza precedenti. Anche se alla fine le promesse verranno rinnovate e il matrimonio rossonero proseguirà, come tutti sanno, o forse proprio per questo: se tutto fila liscio, e l’accordo economico c’è, perché aspettare gli ultimi giorni utili? Oggi o domani, per i dirigenti non si deve andare oltre. Il Milan scudettato, che in Serie A è andato più veloce di tutti, una volta conclusa la stagione è stato molto meno rapido. E alcuni obiettivi possono essere sfumati anche per questo: la concorrenza (il Newcastle per Botman, il Paris Saint Germain per Sanches) offriva di più, e questo è stato l’aspetto determinante. Ma anche aver prolungato l’attesa per i rinnovi dei manager può aver creato incertezza. O semplice stallo, come per Origi: autografato il quadriennale, il belga ha lasciato Milano senza essere stato annunciato come rinforzo rossonero. Questioni burocratiche alla base, come fa sapere il club, o anche l’imbarazzo per una nota ufficiale con foto allegate del nuovo acquisto in mezzoadue dirigenti in scadenza? L’imbarazzo, volendo, può essere cancellato già oggi.

*CorSera: Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara ancora non hanno posto le firme per il rinnovo. La situazione è, eufemisticamente parlando, surreale: vero è che la scorsa settimana hanno ricevuto le bozze dell’accordo ma i contatti con la società per giungere a un’intesa definitiva non hanno ancora prodotto la fumata bianca tra le parti. La sensazione è che il prolungamento del matrimonio, probabilmente per due anni con opzione per la terza stagione, last minute ci sarà ma nonostante le aspirazioni di Maldini ad allargare la propria sfera di operatività, la struttura societaria non è destinata a cambiare. Nemmeno dopo il passaggio di consegne fra Elliott e RedBird che avverrà a settembre. In pratica l’ex capitano continuerà a occuparsi dell’area tecnica, riferendosi a un amministratore delegato che ora è Gazidis e a novembre si vedrà. Per il Milan porrà la firma il manager sudafricano che avallerà quanto l’attuale proprietà e la futura (RedBird) decideranno in merito all’organizzazione dell’area sportiva.

CorSport: trattativa con Maldini e Massara proseguita nella notte. A ore l'annuncio.

Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*


----------



## evideon (29 Giugno 2022)

,


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Voci di corridoio parlano di un prossimo annuncio di Sabatini nuovo direttore tecnico del Milan.
> Questo spiegherebbe tante cose...


Quello che è stato cacciato dalla Salernitana per evidenti "stranezze"?

Santo cielo... ma poi quanti anni ha? 95?


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

È oggi al 50%. Lol al giornalista che comincia a farsi venire qualche dubbio e quindi comincia a mettere le mani avanti dicendo che si può fare anche a luglio.


----------



## ARKANA (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> Aver proseguito nell’impegno anche in questo periodo “sospeso” ha del paradossale. E la sorpresa è anche degli stessi dirigenti. Condurre trattative con un contratto a termine è insolito, quasi senza precedenti. Anche se alla fine le promesse verranno rinnovate e il matrimonio rossonero proseguirà, come tutti sanno, o forse proprio per questo: se tutto fila liscio, e l’accordo economico c’è, perché aspettare gli ultimi giorni utili? Oggi o domani, per i dirigenti non si deve andare oltre. Il Milan scudettato, che in Serie A è andato più veloce di tutti, una volta conclusa la stagione è stato molto meno rapido. E alcuni obiettivi possono essere sfumati anche per questo: la concorrenza (il Newcastle per Botman, il Paris Saint Germain per Sanches) offriva di più, e questo è stato l’aspetto determinante. Ma anche aver prolungato l’attesa per i rinnovi dei manager può aver creato incertezza. O semplice stallo, come per Origi: autografato il quadriennale, il belga ha lasciato Milano senza essere stato annunciato come rinforzo rossonero. Questioni burocratiche alla base, come fa sapere il club, o anche l’imbarazzo per una nota ufficiale con foto allegate del nuovo acquisto in mezzoadue dirigenti in scadenza? L’imbarazzo, volendo, può essere cancellato già oggi.


Premetto che finché non vedo l'annuncio non ci credo.
Comunque delle due l'una, se Massara (ma soprattutto Maldini) firmano oggi vuol dire che hanno avuto le garanzie riguardo al mercato ecc, non penso che restino a prendersi gli insulti dai tifosi (chi glielo fa fare?) quando se per mancanza da sicurezze da parte dei piani alti se ne fossero andati lo avrebbero fatto da "eroi" dopo aver riportato lo scudetto dopo 11 anni.
Paolo non può essere e non deve essere complice di questo schifo, se davvero ha firmato mi aspetto un signor mercato, altrimenti diventa complice pure lui di questo schifo


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

Io mi sento male.
Paolo, noi tifosi, i nostri colori...come ci stanno trattando...


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Voci di corridoio parlano di un prossimo annuncio di Sabatini nuovo direttore tecnico del Milan.
> Questo spiegherebbe tante cose...


Lo avrei voluto quando noi eravamo nella melma totale e lui faceva player trading spinto alla Roma tenendoli a galla. Adesso sarebbe il degrado completo proprio.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Voci di corridoio parlano di un prossimo annuncio di Sabatini nuovo direttore tecnico del Milan.
> Questo spiegherebbe tante cose...



Lasciamo stare le voci e aspettiamo i fatti.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Premetto che finché non vedo l'annuncio non ci credo.
> Comunque delle due l'una, se Massara (ma soprattutto Maldini) firmano oggi vuol dire che hanno avuto le garanzie riguardo al mercato ecc, non penso che restino a prendersi gli insulti dai tifosi (chi glielo fa fare?) quando se per mancanza da sicurezze da parte dei piani alti se ne fossero andati lo avrebbero fatto da "eroi" dopo aver riportato lo scudetto dopo 11 anni.
> Paolo non può essere e non deve essere complice di questo schifo, se davvero ha firmato mi aspetto un signor mercato, altrimenti diventa complice pure lui di questo schifo


Le priorità di Maldini sono nell' ordine:

1) Suo ego / Milan ( alla pari, ma probabilmente il suo ego in leggero vantaggio)
2) Sua reputazione / stipendio ( alla pari)
3) ambizioni
4) mercato

E sinceramente non gli muovo un appunto, va benissimo scosi, gli farei un contratto di 50 anni se potessi.

Ma detto in tutta onestà, sto leggendo da troppe persone la convinzione che se Maldini firma = gran mercato

Non ci sarà nessun gran mercato, se ci sarà qualcosa , solo perchè c'è margine di manovra nel bilancio.
Elliott o Cardinale che siano, non metteranno alcun surplus di milioncini.

Abbiamo fatto gli ultimi 12 mesi con Botman e Sanches praticamente ufficiali, cuoricini rosso e neri e likes vari sui social sotto ad ogni loro post.

Paiono sfumati, qualcosa che non quadra c'è sicuro.
Comunque vedremo, speriamo bene, in fondo la palla è rotonda.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

L'attesa della firma di Maldini non è essa stessa la firma?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> Aver proseguito nell’impegno anche in questo periodo “sospeso” ha del paradossale. E la sorpresa è anche degli stessi dirigenti. Condurre trattative con un contratto a termine è insolito, quasi senza precedenti. Anche se alla fine le promesse verranno rinnovate e il matrimonio rossonero proseguirà, come tutti sanno, o forse proprio per questo: se tutto fila liscio, e l’accordo economico c’è, perché aspettare gli ultimi giorni utili? Oggi o domani, per i dirigenti non si deve andare oltre. Il Milan scudettato, che in Serie A è andato più veloce di tutti, una volta conclusa la stagione è stato molto meno rapido. E alcuni obiettivi possono essere sfumati anche per questo: la concorrenza (il Newcastle per Botman, il Paris Saint Germain per Sanches) offriva di più, e questo è stato l’aspetto determinante. Ma anche aver prolungato l’attesa per i rinnovi dei manager può aver creato incertezza. O semplice stallo, come per Origi: autografato il quadriennale, il belga ha lasciato Milano senza essere stato annunciato come rinforzo rossonero. Questioni burocratiche alla base, come fa sapere il club, o anche l’imbarazzo per una nota ufficiale con foto allegate del nuovo acquisto in mezzoadue dirigenti in scadenza? L’imbarazzo, volendo, può essere cancellato già oggi.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le priorità di Maldini sono nell' ordine:
> 
> 1) Suo ego / Milan ( alla pari, ma probabilmente il suo ego il leggero vantaggio)
> 2) Sua reputazione / stipendio ( alla pari)
> ...


Infatti se firma Maldini non c'è la garanzia di nessun mercato con i big money. Ma solo la garanzia di un mercato (nonostante debbano in pratica ricominciarlo da capo) fatto da gente che ha dimostrato di azzeccarne parecchie. Immagina se il 1 luglio arriva uno nuovo cosa potrebbe capitarci.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Le priorità di Maldini sono nell' ordine:
> 
> 1) Suo ego / Milan ( alla pari, ma probabilmente il suo ego in leggero vantaggio)
> 2) Sua reputazione / stipendio ( alla pari)
> ...



Le priorità di Maldini le conosce solo Maldini stesso. In ogni caso è anche grazie al suo ego che è diventato quello che è diventato.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

*CorSera: Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara ancora non hanno posto le firme per il rinnovo. La situazione è, eufemisticamente parlando, surreale: vero è che la scorsa settimana hanno ricevuto le bozze dell’accordo ma i contatti con la società per giungere a un’intesa definitiva non hanno ancora prodotto la fumata bianca tra le parti. La sensazione è che il prolungamento del matrimonio, probabilmente per due anni con opzione per la terza stagione, last minute ci sarà ma nonostante le aspirazioni di Maldini ad allargare la propria sfera di operatività, la struttura societaria non è destinata a cambiare. Nemmeno dopo il passaggio di consegne fra Elliott e RedBird che avverrà a settembre. In pratica l’ex capitano continuerà a occuparsi dell’area tecnica, riferendosi a un amministratore delegato che ora è Gazidis e a novembre si vedrà. Per il Milan porrà la firma il manager sudafricano che avallerà quanto l’attuale proprietà e la futura (RedBird) decideranno in merito all’organizzazione dell’area sportiva.*


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Infatti se firma Maldini non c'è la garanzia di nessun mercato con i big money. Ma solo la garanzia di un mercato (nonostante debbano in pratica ricominciarlo da capo) fatto da gente che ha dimostrato di azzeccarne parecchie. Immagina se il 1 luglio arriva uno nuovo cosa potrebbe capitarci.



Si si, lo dico da tempi non sospetti.

Ci mancano solo dei "Cardinale" pure nella parte sportiva.

Contratto a Maldini e Massara fino al 2050, per carità.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le priorità di Maldini le conosce solo Maldini stesso. In ogni caso è anche grazie al suo ego che è diventato quello che è diventato.



E' evidentissimo quali siano le priorità di Maldini.

Si è capito quando è andato sui giornali a far casino.

Totalmente inutile per il *MILAN*.
Per non dire deleterio.


----------



## evideon (29 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Lo avrei voluto quando noi eravamo nella melma totale e lui faceva player trading spinto alla Roma tenendoli a galla. Adesso sarebbe il degrado completo proprio.


È appunto il player trading che vuole la società. Vincere NON interessa.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> È appunto il player trading che vuole la società. Vincere NON interessa.


Non è che non interessa, non è la priorità.

Non ho dubbi vogliano vincere, cosi come non ho dubbi che vogliano farlo col minimo sforzo economico.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' evidentissimo quali siano le priorità di Maldini.
> 
> Si è capito quando è andato sui giornali a far casino.
> 
> ...



Rispetto la tua opinione ma non condivido. Per me ha fatto bene a mettere le cose in chiaro.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' evidentissimo quali siano le priorità di Maldini.
> 
> Si è capito quando è andato sui giornali a far casino.
> 
> ...


E' andato sui giornali a fare casino perché dei tifosi ingrati un giorno non possano rimproverargli mancanza di ambizione e trasparenza. Vi meritate Mirabelli e Fassone!!!


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione ma non condivido. Per me ha fatto bene a mettere le cose in chiaro.


In chiaro con chi esattamente?

Cio' che conta è come agiscono e cosa decidono i proprietari, e non è sicuramente cambiato andando ad "insultarli" sui giornali.
ANZI, può essere controproducente il clima che si va a creare.

Se poi credi davvero che andarlo a spifferare all' opinione pubblica sia mettere le cose in chiaro e cosi le cose andranno meglio, vedute diverse, non contesto.
A me più che mettere le cose in chiaro con chi gestisce la società, è sembrato più altro, ho pochi dubbi.

Se vuoi mettere le cose in chiaro con la società, in genere si rassegnano le dimissioni.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E' andato sui giornali a fare casino perché dei tifosi ingrati un giorno non possano rimproverargli mancanza di ambizione e trasparenza. Vi meritate Mirabelli e Fassone!!!



E' inutile, qualunque cosa faccia Maldini per certi tifosi è sbagliata. Se resta è attaccato alla poltrona, se va via abbandona senza lottare.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *In chiaro con chi esattamente?*
> 
> Cio' che conta è come agiscono e cosa decidono i proprietari, e non è sicuramente cambiato andando ad "insultarli" sui giornali.
> ANZI, può essere controproducente il clima che si va a creare.
> ...



Con chi gli dovrebbe rinnovare il contratto ovviamente. Comunque, come hai detto tu, abbiamo visioni diverse e questo tutto sommato è un bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In chiaro con chi esattamente?
> 
> Cio' che conta è come agiscono e cosa decidono i proprietari, e non è sicuramente cambiato andando ad "insultarli" sui giornali.
> ANZI, può essere controproducente il clima che si va a creare.
> ...


Dai, se qualcuno vuole usare il milan per i suoi porci comodi maldini non si presta perchè si sente garante per i colori e per i tifosi.
Avresti preferito un fazzone che pur di mettersi qualche milione in tasca avrebbe fatto il pupazzo nella farsa??

Oggi come oggi Maldini è la nostra unica garanzia.


----------



## Didaco (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...



Oggettivamente mi sembra un po' presto. Io aspetterei domani.


----------



## El picinin (29 Giugno 2022)

Chiariamo una cosa,a prescindere da quello che uno pensa di Maldini,egocentrico,per i propri interessi e quant' altro,e l unico che non ha paura di dire il suo pensiero,vedremo poi con uno zerbino in mano a questo che fine facciamo!


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi come oggi Maldini è la nostra unica garanzia.



E' quello che ho scritto almeno 3 volte 

Ma beatificazione, anche no, grazie.

Ha fatto una caxxata a spifferare dei giornali dei problemi interni.

Chiunque altro al mondo l' avreste seppellito, ma Maldini.. boh.. c'è una sorta di venerazione qualunque cosa faccia.
Anche quando evidentemente sbagliata.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' inutile, qualunque cosa faccia Maldini per certi tifosi è sbagliata. Se resta è attaccato alla poltrona, se va via abbandona senza lottare.


Se non fosse che ne va di mezzo il bene del Milan gli augurerei di abbandonare la società così da lasciare il Re nudo. Poi vediamo se il loro EGO sarà appagato. Robe da matti!!!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' quello che ho scritto almeno 3 volte
> 
> Ma beatificazione anche no.



Nessuna deve essere beatificato ma prima di tutto bisognerebbe evitare insulti, che credo anche tu abbia potuto leggere su questo forum.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' quello che ho scritto almeno 3 volte


Io ho capito perfettamente il tuo punto di vista perchè lo hai espresso più volte però la proprietà dovrebbe pure spiegarci perchè vende a uccello rosso e con queste modalità ma non ha venduto a investcorp.
Ma ce lo spiegherà MAI.
Perchè non è dato sapersi e perchè il milan è di elliott e fa quello che gli pare.

Ecco, giusto maldini può far si che il milan non venga usato come un bancomat.

Se oggi il milan è paralizzato nella sua operatività è solo ed esclusivamente per colpa della proprietà.
Paolo starà certamente battendo i pugni affinchè ci siano ambizioni sportive e non solo speculazioni finanziarie.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nessuna deve essere beatificato ma prima di tutto bisognerebbe evitare insulti, che credo anche tu abbia potuto leggere su questo forum.


Si certo, ma io parlo per me.

Non ho mai superato la "soglia" degli insulti, ma nemmeno quelli della venerazione.

Ricordo ciò che dici, equilibrio zero da parte di molti, hai ragione.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse che ne va di mezzo il bene del Milan *gli augurerei di abbandonare la società così da lasciare il Re nudo. *Poi vediamo se il loro EGO sarà appagato. Robe da matti!!!



Ma no, per tanti poi Maldini sarebbe costretto all'accattonaggio.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si certo, ma io parlo per me.
> 
> Non ho mai superato la "soglia" degli insulti, ma nemmeno quelli della venerazione.
> 
> Ricordo ciò che dici, *equilibrio zero da parte di molti, hai ragione.*



Bene, sottoscrivo che ci vorrebbe equlibrio.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho capito perfettamente il tuo punto di vista perchè lo hai espresso più volte però la proprietà dovrebbe pure spiegarci perchè vende a uccello rosso e con queste modalità ma non ha venduto a investcorp.
> Ma ce lo spiegherà MAI.
> Perchè non è dato sapersi e perchè il milan è di elliott e fa quello che gli pare.
> 
> ...


A me incuriosisce di più la vicenda yogurt lee 

Dopo aver visto uno scappato di casa acquistare l' AC MILAN, sta vicenda di Cardinale ( seppur assurda) mi prende molto meno.
Quando tocchi il fondo, poi il resto ti sembra "normale" anche quando non lo è.

Sulla questione "bancomat", penso lo sia il 90% delle società di calcio, da quelle di Eccellenza alla Serie A, siamo pur sempre in Italia.
Non credo ce ne libereremo tanto presto di sto problema, ahimè


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...



ma voi credete davvero che tutta sta manfrina sia perchè maldini ha delle pretese sul mercato????
o forse maldini ha pretese sui suoi limiti di operatività/stipendio/decisioni????

bo io non credo a tifosi milanisti così boccaloni sinceramente, noi con le bandiere perdiamo il senno.


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione ma non condivido. Per me ha fatto bene a mettere le cose in chiaro.


un dirigente non può e non deve esporsi cosi. Ha fatto una mega sciocchezza


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In chiaro con chi esattamente?
> 
> Cio' che conta è come agiscono e cosa decidono i proprietari, e non è sicuramente cambiato andando ad "insultarli" sui giornali.
> ANZI, può essere controproducente il clima che si va a creare.
> ...


Senza quell’intervista oggi brancoleremmo tutti nel buio, ci staremmo chiedendo il perché del mancato rinnovo, da questo punto di visto abbiamo almeno delle certezze: fino a 3 settimane fa nessuno si è mai sognato di alzare la cornetta e chiedere a Maldini/Massara qualcosa sul rinnovo. Ha messo nero su bianco la cosa è sinceramente ha fatto bene. 
Senza quell’intervista di chi sarebbe stata la colpa di Botman e Sanches? Maldini è lento, non sa chiudere le trattative! lo hanno usato 4 anni come parafulmini e lui ci ha pure vinto uno scudetto nel frattempo. Si è guadagnato i gradi sul campo. Quell’intervista non è stata deleteria, è stata una manna dal cielo


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me incuriosisce di più la vicenda yogurt lee
> 
> Dopo aver visto uno scappato di casa acquistare l' AC MILAN, sta vicenda di Cardinale ( seppur assurda) mi prende molto meno.


Quella è stata una porcata epica però devi pure ricordare chi ha prestato i soldi al cinese scemo e poi come si è preso il milan.
Non le scordiamo certe cose.

Cardinale la logica mi dice che dovrà condurre il milan in una nuova fase però la presenza di elliott a me, personalmente , non fa stare tranquillo.

Poi mi potete dire che paga le spese, risana i conti e non fa mancare nulla ma a certi livelli anche la mediocrità è una condanna.
I numeri oggi dicono che elliott ha fatto registrare un +400 e non è ancora finita...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> un dirigente non può e non deve esporsi cosi. Ha fatto una mega sciocchezza



Maldini per la società ha sbagliato? Lo cacciassero senza portare avanti il teatrino del rinnovo fino alle ultime ore.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le priorità di Maldini sono nell' ordine:
> 
> 1) Suo ego / Milan ( alla pari, ma probabilmente il suo ego in leggero vantaggio)
> 2) Sua reputazione / stipendio ( alla pari)
> ...


Ormai credo poco anche io al Paolo garante, almeno finchè ci sarà Elio, poi magari ha posto le basi per il futuro.
Io sono uno che mantiene la parola data, e sinceramente nei suoi panni non firmerei adesso, lo farei dopo il closing se ci fossero le condizioni. E lo dico a discapito del Milan, perchè senza quei due mancherebbero non solo i soldi ma anche le idee creative.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Senza quell’intervista oggi brancoleremmo tutti nel buio, ci staremmo chiedendo il perché del mancato rinnovo, da questo punto di visto abbiamo almeno delle certezze: fino a 3 settimane fa nessuno si è mai sognato di alzare la cornetta e chiedere a Maldini/Massara qualcosa sul rinnovo. Ha messo nero su bianco la cosa è sinceramente ha fatto bene.
> Senza quell’intervista di chi sarebbe stata la colpa di Botman e Sanches? Maldini è lento, non sa chiudere le trattative! lo hanno usato 4 anni come parafulmini e lui ci ha pure vinto uno scudetto nel frattempo. Si è guadagnato i gradi sul campo. Quell’intervista non è stata deleteria, è stata una manna dal cielo


Non è cambiato nulla.
Il contratto scade domani, e il rinnovo ancora non c'è stato, come vedi non è servita l' intervista.
Botman e Sanches sono andati, come vedi non è servita l' intervista.

E' servita a discolpare Maldini per il mancato acquisto di Botman e Sanches? *MA PENSA UN PO'*

E' quello che cerco di dire da un' ora danjr


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> un dirigente non può e non deve esporsi cosi. Ha fatto una mega sciocchezza


Maldini non è un semplice dipendente ma un milanista di 3 generazioni che ha deciso di lavorare solo al milan e per il milan.

Chi assume maldini sa cosa porta in casa.
Con maldini le porcate non si fanno.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> È appunto il player trading che vuole la società. Vincere NON interessa.


Beh direi proprio di no. Noi stiamo facendo il contrario proprio del player trading fino adesso. Poi se vorrà farlo la nuova proprietà non lo so. Occhio che però anche il famoso moneyball di cui tanto si parla è una roba diversa dal player trading.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...




*Leggete quotate e commentate le news *


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è cambiato nulla.
> Il contratto scade domani, e il rinnovo ancora non c'è stato, come vedi non è servita l' intervista.
> Botman e Sanches sono andati, come vedi non è servita l' intervista.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti se ne deduce che la parte sportiva per questa proprietà passa in secondo piano.

Vediamo se maldini riesce a mediare e trovare punti d'incontro altrimenti sta ben certo che molla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Senza quell’intervista oggi brancoleremmo tutti nel buio, ci staremmo chiedendo il perché del mancato rinnovo, da questo punto di visto abbiamo almeno delle certezze: fino a 3 settimane fa nessuno si è mai sognato di alzare la cornetta e chiedere a Maldini/Massara qualcosa sul rinnovo. Ha messo nero su bianco la cosa è sinceramente ha fatto bene.
> Senza quell’intervista di chi sarebbe stata la colpa di Botman e Sanches? Maldini è lento, non sa chiudere le trattative! lo hanno usato 4 anni come parafulmini e lui ci ha pure vinto uno scudetto nel frattempo. Si è guadagnato i gradi sul campo. Quell’intervista non è stata deleteria, è stata una manna dal cielo


l'intervista è stata anche giusta, avercene.
parlasse un po' più spesso magari.........
quel che non è stato bello è il fine dell'intervista. mettere in mezzo i tifosi per raggiungere i propri obiettivi...
comunque a me interessa poco dell'intervista sinceramente, ma che si dessero una mossa a rinnovare e lavorare, invece che pensare ai fatti loro sarebbe gradito.


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini per la società ha sbagliato? Lo cacciassero senza portare avanti il teatrino del rinnovo fino alle ultime ore.


Se singer fosse impulsivo alla marchionne l'avrebbe fatto il giorno stesso...la forza del top management è non esserlo


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini per la società ha sbagliato? Lo cacciassero senza portare avanti il teatrino del rinnovo fino alle ultime ore.


per avere poi una contestazione in casa?
maldini è furbo, ha giocato il jolly, ancora non lo avete capito!


----------



## Masanijey (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è cambiato nulla.
> Il contratto scade domani, e il rinnovo ancora non c'è stato, come vedi non è servita l' intervista.
> Botman e Sanches sono andati, come vedi non è servita l' intervista.
> 
> ...


Ma io aggiungo.. E se proprio quella intervista abbia contribuito in qualche modo (anche) allo stallo delle trattative? In fondo agli occhi degli altri ha gettato nubi sulla situazione societaria. Non di certo una bella premessa per chi aveva intenzione di unirsi.
È un'ipotesi che si può escludere questa? Secondo me no.

Che poi non capisco questo atteggiamento da adepti fanatici. Si può anche ammettere un errore senza che questo significhi che lui sia meno idolo o meno considerato artefice del miracolo dai tifosi. È semplicemente una considerazione negativa, tra moltissime positive.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...


Non firma.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ma io aggiungo.. E se proprio quella intervista abbia contribuito in qualche modo (anche) allo stallo delle trattative? In fondo agli occhi degli altri ha gettato nubi sulla situazione societaria. Non di certo una bella premessa per chi aveva intenzione di unirsi.
> È un'ipotesi che si può escludere questa? Secondo me no.
> 
> Che poi non capisco questo atteggiamento da adepti fanatici. Si può anche ammettere un errore senza che questo significhi che lui sia meno idolo o meno considerato artefice del miracolo dai tifosi. È semplicemente una considerazione negativa, tra moltissime positive.


Esattamente, cosi.


----------



## evideon (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è che non interessa, non è la priorità.
> 
> Non ho dubbi vogliano vincere, cosi come non ho dubbi che vogliano farlo col minimo sforzo economico.


Mah, io inizio a pensare che il mercato non inizierà finchè non verrà ceduto Leao.

Così come ho pure l'impressione che questa inaspettata vittoria del campionato debba essere "vendicata" agli occhi della società e che questa stia quindi attuando una sorta di politica di boicottaggio di tutte le iniziative dell'area sportiva con un'azione artatamente punitiva nei confronti di Maldini.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è cambiato nulla.
> Il contratto scade domani, e il rinnovo ancora non c'è stato, come vedi non è servita l' intervista.
> Botman e Sanches sono andati, come vedi non è servita l' intervista.
> 
> ...


Ma ti sfugge il passaggio iniziale dell’Intervista di Maldini: garanzia per il
Milan non vuol dire essere parafulmini per il Milan. 
Sfugge a tutti la cosa principale: fino a tre settimane fa nessuno ha mai imbastito una minima trattativa per il rinnovo, nessuno ha mai alzato la cornetta per fare quattro chiacchiere con Maldini e Massara? Ti pare normale? Ti pare serio?
Ripeto ha fatto non bene, benissimo, almeno so come stanno le cose


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...


Mi vado sempre più convincendo che non annunceranno nulla ne oggi ne domani.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'intervista è stata anche giusta, avercene.
> parlasse un po' più spesso magari.........
> quel che non è stato bello è il fine dell'intervista. mettere in mezzo i tifosi per raggiungere i propri obiettivi...
> comunque a me interessa poco dell'intervista sinceramente, ma che si dessero una mossa a rinnovare e lavorare, invece che pensare ai fatti loro sarebbe gradito.


Eh ma non puoi dire “si dessero una mossa a rinnovare” perché la finalità prima dell’intervista era proprio sottolineare che meno di un mese fa non era stata imbastita nessuna minima trattativa per il rinnovo


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma ti sfugge il passaggio iniziale dell’Intervista di Maldini: garanzia per il
> Milan non vuol dire essere parafulmini per il Milan.
> Sfugge a tutti la cosa principale: fino a tre settimane fa nessuno ha mai imbastito una minima trattativa per il rinnovo, nessuno ha mai alzato la cornetta per fare quattro chiacchiere con Maldini e Massara? Ti pare normale? Ti pare serio?
> Ripeto ha fatto non bene, benissimo, almeno so come stanno le cose


E la garanzia te la dà la Gazzetta dello Sport, l' opinione pubblica, o i proprietari per cui stai per mettere la tua firma su un contratto?


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Maldini non è un semplice dipendente ma un milanista di 3 generazioni che ha deciso di lavorare solo al milan e per il milan.
> 
> Chi assume maldini sa cosa porta in casa.
> Con maldini le porcate non si fanno.


Per certi utenti Maldini ha rilasciato quell' intervista per avere più soldi dal rinnovo Diavolo. Come se il problema fosse il suo stipendio. Ma di che parliamo Diavolo? Costretto ad andare in giro con il cappello per 3 anni, a subire continue ingerenze da parte di chi dovrebbe occuparsi solo dei conti, informato dai giornali su scelte strategiche della società ( chi ha detto superlega?), sabotato da una società che porta a termine una cessione nel bel mezzo di una campagna acquisti che manda all' aria il discorso rinnovi e trattative di mercato e non dovrebbe lamentarsiMirabelli e Fassone si meriterebbero.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Se singer fosse impulsivo alla marchionne l'avrebbe fatto il giorno stesso...la forza del top management è non esserlo


La forza dei top manager dovrebbe essere quella di stare fuori dal calcio


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Giugno 2022)

Il Milan è un club serio. Paolo Maldini è serio. Stile Milan.

Tutti quanti si discostano da ciò possono anche andarsene, non abbiamo bisogno di venditori di fumo o contabili. Abbiamo bisogno di gente estremamente seria, trasparente, ambiziosa, appassionata. Abbiamo bisogno di Più paolo Maldini. 
Stile Milan, ricordiamocelo sempre.

Paolo Maldini rappresenta molto più che di un direttore sportivo.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per avere poi una contestazione in casa?
> maldini è furbo, ha giocato il jolly, ancora non lo avete capito!


Parli di Maldini come di uno che abbia a tutti i costi bisogno di un ruolo di primo piano nel
Calcio, ma nei 10 anni seguenti al
Suo ritiro dove è stato? A casa sua!


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Parli di Maldini come di uno che abbia a tutti i costi bisogno di un ruolo di primo piano nel
> Calcio, ma nei 10 anni seguenti al
> Suo ritiro dove è stato? A casa sua!



Sono due anni che sento dire che le persone più ricche del mondo hanno bisogno di qualche decina di milioni di euro di guadagno *netto *che vengono dai vaccini.

Penso sia plausibile che Maldini sia attratto dal *raddoppiare *il suo conto in banca 

In fondo anche lui tiene famigghia


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Per certi utenti Maldini ha rilasciato quell' intervista per avere più soldi dal rinnovo Diavolo. Come se il problema fosse il suo stipendio. Ma di che parliamo Diavolo? Costretto ad andare in giro con il cappello per 3 anni, a subire continue ingerenze da parte di chi dovrebbe occuparsi solo dei conti, informato dai giornali su scelte strategiche della società ( chi ha detto superlega?), sabotato da una società che porta a termine una cessione nel bel mezzo di una campagna acquisti che manda all' aria il discorso rinnovi e trattative di mercato e non dovrebbe lamentarsiMirabelli e Fassone si meriterebbero.


Su Maldini ormai mi sono arreso perchè ho realizzato che a tanti non piace e in troppi non capiscono cosa sia Maldini.

Maldini ha detto chiaramente che lui ha una storia da difendere che lo lega al milan, come ha anche chiaramente ammesso che lui non è un dirigente ma è dirigente al milan.
Naturalmente facendo lavorare Paolo al milan i primi tempi abbiamo lasciato qualcosa per strada e forse altro lasceremo ma è il nostro fuoriclasse da crescere.

Purtroppo perdere boban è stato drammatico ma questo ha costretto Paolo a crescere più in fretta.
Ma , come non sono tremate le gambe in quel di udine di tantissimi anni fa, Paolo ha mantenuto la calma anche da dirigente e al secondo anno ha centrato lo scudetto.
Predestinato.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E la garanzia te la dà la Gazzetta dello Sport, l' opinione pubblica, o i proprietari per cui stai per mettere la tua firma su un contratto?


Parli dei proprietari che volevano mandar via tutti prima del covid per Ragnick? Dei proprietari che non hanno alzato la cornetta dopo un secondo posto e uno scudetto coi fichi secchi? 
Gazzetta tutta la vita


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per avere poi una contestazione in casa?
> *maldini è furbo, ha giocato il jolly, ancora non lo avete capito!*



Per ottenere cosa? Più soldi? Più prestigio? Più potere? Per paura di restare disoccupato?


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono due anni che sento dire che le persone più ricche del mondo hanno bisogno di qualche decina di milioni di euro di guadagno *netto *che vengono dai vaccini.
> 
> Penso sia plausibile che Maldini sia attratto dal *raddoppiare *il suo conto in banca
> 
> In fondo anche lui tiene famigghia


Sicuramente. Se volesse il primo luglio sarebbe al Real Madrid, penso gli basti un whatsapp a fiorentino.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su Maldini ormai mi sono arreso perchè ho realizzato che a tanti non piace e in troppi non capiscono cosa sia Maldini.
> 
> Maldini ha detto chiaramente che lui ha una storia da difendere che lo lega al milan, come ha anche chiaramente ammesso che lui non è un dirigente ma è dirigente al milan.
> Naturalmente facendo lavorare Paolo al milan i primi tempi abbiamo lasciato qualcosa per strada e forse altro lasceremo ma è il nostro fuoriclasse da crescere.
> ...


Non piace perché è diretto, dice le cose in faccia ed è schietto. Ecco perché si meritano gente che li prenda in giro.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per ottenere cosa? Più soldi? Più prestigio? Più potere? Per paura di restare disoccupato?


Il jolly l'ha giocato per davvero ma per il bene del milan.

Se poi dentro questo ciclo lui può avere l'onere e l'onore di fare la storia anche da dirigente....
Ben venga.


Meglio Paolo che marmotta.

Capisco tutto sommato anche chi dice che a noi servono dirigenti bravi e non nomi ma Paolo il ruolo che ricopre sta dimostrando coi fatti di meritarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non piace perché è diretto, dice le cose in faccia ed è schietto. Ecco perché si meritano gente che li prenda in giro.


Maldini è un fuoriclasse in tutto.
Lui in dirigenza e ibra in campo e abbiamo ricominciato a seminare il milanismo.

Il milan prima era una banda di scappati di casa a tutti i livelli.
Ora ci temono e te ne accorgi da come ci combattono e rinnegano.

Per troppi anni abbiamo lasciato la scena ai chiellini.
Facciamo un pò di pulizia chè sarebbe ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E la garanzia te la dà la Gazzetta dello Sport, l' opinione pubblica, o i proprietari per cui stai per mettere la tua firma su un contratto?



Piuttosto di Elliott e Gazidis, penso sia da dare più fiducia anche a Paperino


----------



## Pit96 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...


Saltato il regalo di compleanno il 26 ce la faranno a fargli il regalo per l'onomastico nel giorno di S. Paolo? 
Lo saprete nelle prossime spar... emm puntate!


----------



## ARKANA (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le priorità di Maldini sono nell' ordine:
> 
> 1) Suo ego / Milan ( alla pari, ma probabilmente il suo ego in leggero vantaggio)
> 2) Sua reputazione / stipendio ( alla pari)
> ...


Probabilmente è come dici tu, però a questo punto la realtà cozza con le dichiarazioni che aveva fatto nell'intervista (resto se c'è un progetto ecc ecc) lui ci aveva messo la faccia facendo da garante, se andasse come dici tu (previsione purtroppo realistica) rimarrei deluso e non poco dal suo comportamento


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Parli dei proprietari che volevano mandar via tutti prima del covid per Ragnick? Dei proprietari che non hanno alzato la cornetta dopo un secondo posto e uno scudetto coi fichi secchi?
> Gazzetta tutta la vita


lo disse pure maldini quando esonero giampaolo, disse tutti dobbiamo portare risultati, se non arrivano il prima a cadere è l'allenatore e poi è il dirigente. Logico che dopo il disastro giampaolo, vedendo che con pioli le cose non andavano bene, prima del covid ricordiamo il 5 a zero umiliante con l'atalanta, gadzidis aveva l'obbligo di iniziare a guardarsi intorno per cercare nuovi dirigenti, nuove soluzioni


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è come dici tu, però a questo punto la realtà cozza con le dichiarazioni che aveva fatto nell'intervista (resto se c'è un progetto ecc ecc) lui ci aveva messo la faccia facendo da garante, se andasse come dici tu (previsione purtroppo realistica) rimarrei deluso e non poco dal suo comportamento



Io parto dal presupposto, che il Milan, anche senza iniezione di soldi da parte della società, non è che sia cosi tanto una società di pezzenti.

Partecipando alla CL e con gli stadi aperti, non è che siamo dei poveracci.

C'è assolutamente margine di manovra per poter fare discretamente.
Poi certo, da tifoso non piangerei se la società "sputtanasse" almeno una centa all' anno, ma tant'è.

A prescindere da quello, le risorse per fare bene ci sono.

Maldini è stipendiato, non puo' andare sui giornali a forzare pubblicamente la società a mangiarsi i soldi.
Lo puo' chiedere in privato, ma ( almeno nella vita vera, extra calcio) è probabile che gli dicano di andare a quel paese.

Se non gli sta bene, deve provare a chiedere se lo assumono al PSG o al City.

Al Milan la situazione è questa e lo sa, come detto non siamo i più ricchi al mondo ma nemmeno gli ultimi.

Come ho già scritto ormai alla noia, non è che una società si mette a dilapidare 100 milioni o 200, perchè sei andato a lamentarti e sputtanarli sui giornali.
Anzi, è probabile che l' effetto sia totalmente opposto.
Tutto qui.

Voglio dire, è un forum di persone intelligenti rispetto a tanti altri, nella "vita reale" andate in giro a sparlare del vostro datore di lavoro in piazza?
Oppure chi non ha capi, ma da lavoro ad altra gente, cosa farebbe ad un proprio dipendente che va ad appendere in piazza manifesti contro di voi?
Io penso che due sberle e quattro calci nel culo glieli darebbe.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> lo disse pure maldini quando esonero giampaolo, disse tutti dobbiamo portare risultati, se non arrivano il prima a cadere è l'allenatore e poi è il dirigente. Logico che dopo il disastro giampaolo, vedendo che con pioli le cose non andavano bene, prima del covid ricordiamo il 5 a zero umiliante con l'atalanta, gadzidis aveva l'obbligo di iniziare a guardarsi intorno per cercare nuovi dirigenti, nuove soluzioni


I risultati di Ragnick del resto sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## nik10jb (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...


Sono le 10:15. Ora staranno prendendo il caffè di metà mattinata e poi arriverà l'annuncio del rinnovo


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su Maldini ormai mi sono arreso perchè ho realizzato che a tanti non piace e in troppi non capiscono cosa sia Maldini.
> 
> Maldini ha detto chiaramente che lui ha una storia da difendere che lo lega al milan, come ha anche chiaramente ammesso che lui non è un dirigente ma è dirigente al milan.
> Naturalmente facendo lavorare Paolo al milan i primi tempi abbiamo lasciato qualcosa per strada e forse altro lasceremo ma è il nostro fuoriclasse da crescere.
> ...


Sostanzialmente la penso come te, anzi io vado oltre e dico che Maldini ha forzato e sta probabilmente ancora forzando la mano per avere più disponibilità nel mercato, anche non dovesse avere tale disponibilità io sono certo che sente sua questa creatura e resterà lo stesso. 

Pero' , mi sembra di capire, che contrariamente a te io reputo quell'intervista sbagliata nei modi e nei tempi. Come vado dicendo dal primo giorno era prevedibilissimo tutto quello che sta ruotando attorno al Milan in questi giorni, Paolo l'ha combinata grossa. Esistevano altri modi, banalmente una minaccia di dimettersi e svelare il "non progetto" sportivo a fine mandato, avrebbe sicuramente evitato questo circo. Nei contenuti invece é stato quasi perfetto.

Questo é Paolo Maldini, prendere o lasciare. Io come te prendo e porto a casa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> I risultati di Ragnick del resto sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


ragnick sarebbe venuto a fare il dirigente non l'allenatore, ma il punto non è quello, il punto è che tutti nel mondo reale sono vincolati ai risultati, la gente viene pagata per quello. Se i risultati non arrivano bisogna cambiare. Poi qui dentro si amano ste ricostruzioni binarie , o zero o uno, tra dirigenti buoni e dirigenti cattivi.
Gazidis puo pure stare sulle palle, ma in quel momento era suo dovere iniziare a guardarsi intorno, e se avesse scelto altri dirigenti che non avrebbero portato risultati la prossima testa a rotolare sarebbe stata la sua.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ragnick sarebbe venuto a fare il dirigente non l'allenatore, ma il punto non è quello, il punto è che tutti nel mondo reale sono vincolati ai risultati, la gente viene pagata per quello. Se i risultati non arrivano bisogna cambiare. Poi qui dentro si amano ste ricostruzioni binarie , o zero o uno, tra dirigenti buoni e dirigenti cattivi.
> Gazidis puo pure stare sulle palle, ma in quel momento era suo dovere iniziare a guardarsi intorno, e se avesse scelto altri dirigenti che non avrebbero portato risultati la prossima testa a rotolare sarebbe stata la sua.


Visto che i risultati contano e sono stati raggiunti più velocemente del previsto, come ti spieghi il non rinnovo?


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io parto dal presupposto, che il Milan, anche senza iniezione di soldi da parte della società, non è che sia cosi tanto una società di pezzenti.
> 
> Partecipando alla CL e con gli stadi aperti, non è che siamo dei poveracci.
> 
> ...



Mi spiace. Ma non è esattamente così.

Non funziona così, eticamente parlando, in una azienda.

Dopodiché, l'AC Milan 1899 non è una azienda comune.

Codesto discorso va bene in una azienda interamente posseduta da un individuo che ha potere di vita e di morte sulla attività svolta.

Non stiamo tifando per un negozio di abbigliamento o una panetteria. Questo è l'AC Milan 1899.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...


Questi articoli sembrano scritti da Hitchcock.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Visto che i risultati contano e sono stati raggiunti più velocemente del previsto, come ti spieghi il non rinnovo?


non me lo spiego, gli ultimi fatti noti che sappiamo sono le parole di stima di cardinale nei confronti di maldini e maldini e cardinale fotografati mentre si guardano occhi negli occhi come innamorati.
Da qui in poi tutto puo essere, puo essere maldini che trolla i giornalisti, puo essere la società che dopo l'intervista invettiva ha imposta un silenzio stampa, puo essere divergenze di vedute magari la nuova proprietà vuole confermare maldini e non massara o moncada visto che questi dovrebbero avere il loro personale sistema di scounting e maldini vuole mantenere intatta tutta la "catena di montaggio" dirigenziale attuale
bho tutto puo essere....


----------



## ARKANA (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io parto dal presupposto, che il Milan, anche senza iniezione di soldi da parte della società, non è che sia cosi tanto una società di pezzenti.
> 
> Partecipando alla CL e con gli stadi aperti, non è che siamo dei poveracci.
> 
> ...


Che quella intervista abbia fatto incazzare i piani alti ne sono convinto pure io, come concordo riguardo allo sparlare del datore di lavoro in piazza, però secondo me la differenza tra un dipendente "normale" e Paolo Maldini è che il secondo per quello che ha rappresentato e rappresenta è lui ad aver il coltello dalla parte del manico, se le stesse dichiarazioni le avesse fatto un dirigente X di una qualsiasi altra squadra il giorno dopo con tutta probabilità sarebbe stato accompagnato alla porta, con lui non possono perchè si troverebbero la quasi totalità dei tifosi milanisti contro, e per un fondo il cui obiettivo principale è fare soldi sfruttando il Milan non è una strategia vincente


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Visto che i risultati contano e sono stati raggiunti più velocemente del previsto, come ti spieghi il non rinnovo?


Evidentemente finora non c'è accordo su cifre (mercato e tetto ingaggi) e/o ruoli (responsabilità, linea di riporto). O uno delle due parti "molla" oppure si salutano.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace. Ma non è esattamente così.
> 
> Non funziona così, eticamente parlando, in una azienda.
> 
> ...



Secondo me, poi non avremo la controprova, se Marotta, anzi, stiamo ai pari-ruolo.

Secondo me se Piero Ausilio fosse andato sui giornali a scaricare una bomba simile, il forum sarebbe andato in cortocircuito a causa di tutta l' urina dovuta alle risate.


----------



## Milo (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, poi non avremo la controprova, se Marotta, anzi, stiamo ai pari-ruolo.
> 
> Secondo me se Piero Ausilio fosse andato sui giornali a scaricare una bomba simile, il forum sarebbe andato in cortocircuito a causa di tutta l' urina dovuta alle risate.



Ausilio non le ha alzate 5 CL.

Sinceramente è una nullità, potrebbe essere pure un maledetto gobbo dentro, e i problemi di quello schifo di club sono generalizzati e completamente differenti dai nostri.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente la penso come te, anzi io vado oltre e dico che Maldini ha forzato e sta probabilmente ancora forzando la mano per avere più disponibilità nel mercato, anche non dovesse avere tale disponibilità io sono certo che sente sua questa creatura e resterà lo stesso.
> 
> Pero' , mi sembra di capire, che contrariamente a te io reputo quell'intervista sbagliata nei modi e nei tempi. Come vado dicendo dal primo giorno era prevedibilissimo tutto quello che sta ruotando attorno al Milan in questi giorni, Paolo l'ha combinata grossa. Esistevano altri modi, banalmente una minaccia di dimettersi e svelare il "non progetto" sportivo a fine mandato, avrebbe sicuramente evitato questo circo. Nei contenuti invece é stato quasi perfetto.
> 
> Questo é Paolo Maldini, prendere o lasciare. Io come te prendo e porto a casa.


Non sappiamo ancora tutto per giudicare.
Può darsi però benissimo che paolo non abbia mandato giù la combo no cessione investcorp+questa sottospecie di cessione.

Questo è un bivio che segnerà il nostro prossimo futuro.

Se elliott per puro interesse personale ha deciso di non vendere ai cammellari deve però capire che non può banchettare sui nostri colori.

Non è da escludere che maldini avesse già avuto un contatto con investcorp.
Purtroppo quella cessione elliott l'ha fatta clamorosamente saltare e solo per suo interesse, non di certo per tutela del club.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...



*Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...


Io so solo che siamo arrivati a due giorni dalla scadenza di contratto dei vertici dell' area tecnica, a ridosso dell' apertura ufficiale del calciomercato,e non abbiamo certezze. Bella questa società che gestisce in questo modo questioni strategiche come queste. Non c'è che dire... Complimenti ad Eliott e Gazidis... Magari vogliono fargliela pagare per aver vinto lo scudetto, chissa'... Ormai con questa gente c'è da aspettarsi di tutto...


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*


Siamo al climax ormai. Tutto può succedere. Stay tuned.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*



Se è vero, temo che ancora non abbiamo visto niente.

'Sto club ormai è una polveriera. Qui ci scappa il morto.


----------



## Zlatan87 (29 Giugno 2022)

Lasciali in braghe di tela Paolo... e grazie per il 19 scudo!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*


Ecco che piano piano emergono gli altarini. A questo punto penso seriamente non firmeranno, situazione ancora in alto mare e oggi è il 29 giugno. Non è che mancano 6 mesi alla scadenza del contratto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se è vero, temo che ancora non abbiamo visto niente.
> 
> 'Sto club ormai è una polveriera. Qui ci scappa il morto.


C'è gente che ancora sostiene che è tutto normale e tutto sereno, pensa un po'


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*



Spero davvero firmi, sarebbe altamente preoccupante se si chiudesse la collaborazione.

Ma non dovesse farlo, rivaluterei l' intervista alla Gazzetta, diametralmente.
Maldini avrebbe la mia stima più totale.
Anche se resta un errore, avendo creato un clima ostile con la proprietà.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> C'è gente che ancora sostiene che è tutto normale e tutto sereno, pensa un po'



"Fanno tutti così".


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*


ci sarà scritto, o se ne va Suddafrica o non firmiamo.
Finita


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*


"fantasia fantasia
sembra quasi che non ci sia
e invece c'ea"

Permettetemi di usare a mio piacimento le parole di Fabio de Luigi per commentare queste "notizie". Incredibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non me lo spiego, gli ultimi fatti noti che sappiamo sono le parole di stima di cardinale nei confronti di maldini e maldini e cardinale fotografati mentre si guardano occhi negli occhi come innamorati.
> Da qui in poi tutto puo essere, puo essere maldini che trolla i giornalisti, puo essere la società che dopo l'intervista invettiva ha imposta un silenzio stampa, puo essere divergenze di vedute magari la nuova proprietà vuole confermare maldini e non massara o moncada visto che questi dovrebbero avere il loro personale sistema di scounting e maldini vuole mantenere intatta tutta la "catena di montaggio" dirigenziale attuale
> bho tutto puo essere....


può essere che maldini pretenda troppo per se o per il mercato, o può essere che maldini stia sulle palle perchè ingombrante e elio stia provando a farlo cedere. può essere che abbia già rinnovato.
può essere tutto.

pensare che sia solo buono contro cattivi è altamente ingenuo ma qui dentro sembra una setta.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spero davvero firmi, sarebbe altamente preoccupante se si chiudesse la collaborazione.
> 
> Ma non dovesse farlo, rivaluterei l' intervista alla Gazzetta, diametralmente.
> Maldini avrebbe la mia stima più totale.
> Anche se resta un errore, avendo creato un clima ostile con la proprietà.


È la società nella persona di Gazidis che ha creato un clima ostile. E la prova sono i fatti. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*


Dai raga domani è il 30... ancora un giorno di pazienza per i fegati rossoneri, è un esercizio di self-control tifare Milan


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ausilio non le ha alzate 5 CL.
> 
> Sinceramente è una nullità, potrebbe essere pure un maledetto gobbo dentro, e i problemi di quello schifo di club sono generalizzati e completamente differenti dai nostri.


si ma gabri maldini le ha alzate da giocatore mica da dirigente.
galliani allora? lui le ha alzate da dirigente ahhahahahahaha


----------



## unbreakable (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*



mi sembra credibile..maldini si è speso con quella intervista sulla gds..poi gli alti dirigenti avranno fatto le orecchie da mercanti sino alla fine del contratto..poi avranno mandato una bozza di rinnovo senza cambiare niente..

per me è andata così..di normale c'è niente..c'erano incomprensioni probabilmente ancora dalla vicenda ragnick /pioli..ricordiamoci che dalle carte del procesos boban lo spogliatoio ha praticamente imposto pioli assiem amaldini e massar se era per gazosa eravamo con ragnarok o con marcellino

comunque devo dire che il tmepo ppotesse sanare certe divergenze..ma eventualmente mi sono sbagliato..ora ovviamente non posso sapere che c'è scritto in queste carte..ma era evidente che il milan in questa maniera è un milan che vegeta tra eleague e zona champions ..mica si può vincer elo scudetto tutti gli anni con un budget da quarto posto

poi questo è quello che ho capito io..

credo che la scelta sia solo di maldini ora se accettare di andare avanti o di uscire comunque da vincitore..

ovviamente se esce siamo nel marasma generale..preferirei il male minore che continuasse e provasse comunque a privilegiar eil gruppo..però lo capirei se non volesse conitnuare


----------



## jacky (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le priorità di Maldini sono nell' ordine:
> 
> 1) Suo ego / Milan ( alla pari, ma probabilmente il suo ego in leggero vantaggio)
> 2) Sua reputazione / stipendio ( alla pari)
> ...


Post da incorniciare.
Il guaio per noi tifosi è che Maldini ha fatto quell'uscita che poi non è stato sicuramente in grado di portare avanti nelle sedi opportune.
Anzi, non avrebbe MAI dovuto farla a mezzo stampa ma solo tra quattro mura.
E siccome poi lui o sta al Milan o inizia la vita da pensionato si è rimangiato tutto tirandosi indietro.
Il Milan merita di meglio, anche di Maldini... gente che ragiona e pensa così non so che farmene... Ora sarà contento di andare avanti per 2 anni con i suoi amichetti fidati, fatto fuori Gazidis e lavoro tranquillo. A me fa abbastanza schifo, ne usciamo malissimo e se non fosse stato quello che è stato da calciatore molti di noi non direbbero quello che stan dicendo.


----------



## CS10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ormai la strada è tracciata: Maldini si trasferisce ad Ibiza, Massara torna alla Roma, Moncada promosso a DS, con Sabatini ad aiutarlo dai inviare le mail.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Milan nel caos. Maldini e Massara ieri hanno inviato ad Elliott una bozza firmata con le loro modifiche, ma Gazidis ieri non ha controfirmato.*



finchè non ci dicono *DI CHE MODIFICHE SI TRATTA* parliamo di niente però.

tutti ipotizzano a seconda che sia simpatico o meno uno schieramento.
vogliamo sapere le richieste.


----------



## darden (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> può essere che maldini pretenda troppo per se o per il mercato, o può essere che maldini stia sulle palle perchè ingombrante e elio stia provando a farlo cedere. può essere che abbia già rinnovato.
> può essere tutto.
> 
> pensare che sia solo buono contro cattivi è altamente ingenuo ma qui dentro sembra una setta.



Può essere tutto per come stanno le cose, ma sinceramente non capirei perchè Elliot (proprietario uscente) o Gazidis (che lascia a novembre) dovrebbero impuntarsi contro Maldini. Tanto se Cardinale li volesse tra 3 mesi post closing potrebbe riprenderli.

Secondo me i giornali un pò ricamano sulla storia, in linea di massima ultima dichiarazione era Cardinale che diceva di voler continuare con Maldini. Nel mentre il problema è che fino ad agosto le decisioni saranno ufficialmente prese da Elliot, boh vediamo manca poco alla scadenza e se non rinnoveranno mi aspetto il 01/07 un'intervista di Paolo.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

comunque al di la di tutto un applauso a Schira che ieri si era esposto dicendo che avevano già firmato e a breve l'annuncio...


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Post da incorniciare.
> Il guaio per noi tifosi è che Maldini ha fatto quell'uscita che poi non è stato sicuramente in grado di portare avanti nelle sedi opportune.
> Anzi, non avrebbe MAI dovuto farla a mezzo stampa ma solo tra quattro mura.
> E siccome poi lui o sta al Milan o inizia la vita da pensionato si è rimangiato tutto tirandosi indietro.
> Il Milan merita di meglio, anche di Maldini... gente che ragiona e pensa così non so che farmene... Ora sarà contento di andare avanti per 2 anni con i suoi amichetti fidati, fatto fuori Gazidis e lavoro tranquillo. A me fa abbastanza schifo, ne usciamo malissimo e se non fosse stato quello che è stato da calciatore molti di noi non direbbero quello che stan dicendo.


Concordo sulla prima parte.

Sulla seconda, io invece spero Maldini resti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Può essere tutto per come stanno le cose, ma sinceramente non capirei perchè Elliot (proprietario uscente) o Gazidis (che lascia a novembre) dovrebbero impuntarsi contro Maldini. Tanto se Cardinale li volesse tra 3 mesi post closing potrebbe riprenderli.
> 
> Secondo me i giornali un pò ricamano sulla storia, in linea di massima ultima dichiarazione era Cardinale che diceva di voler continuare con Maldini. Nel mentre il problema è che fino ad agosto le decisioni saranno ufficialmente prese da Elliot, boh vediamo manca poco alla scadenza e se non rinnoveranno mi aspetto il 01/07 un'intervista di Paolo.


non ne ho idea. per vendetta o per divergenza di vedute. o perchè jerry non comprerà mai il milan??
booooo.

sta storia potrebbe andare oltre il 30 giugno.

il problema più grosso è per i comodi loro il mercato non si fa. bravi tutti!!!


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Può essere tutto per come stanno le cose, ma sinceramente non capirei perchè Elliot (proprietario uscente) o Gazidis (che lascia a novembre) dovrebbero impuntarsi contro Maldini. Tanto se Cardinale li volesse tra 3 mesi post closing potrebbe riprenderli.
> 
> Secondo me i giornali un pò ricamano sulla storia, in linea di massima ultima dichiarazione era Cardinale che diceva di voler continuare con Maldini. Nel mentre il problema è che fino ad agosto le decisioni saranno ufficialmente prese da Elliot, boh vediamo manca poco alla scadenza e se non rinnoveranno mi aspetto il 01/07 un'intervista di Paolo.


Però se questa intervista sarà del tipo: "Ci ho provato fino all'ultimo, ma niente!" allora giuro che mollo veramente il calcio. A me di essere preso in giro da anche Paolo a cui dico da sempre che affiderei vita, morte e miracoli a tempo indeterminato della società non interessa.

Conoscendolo avrebbe già fatto "Hanno distrutto il mio Milan" v2 da un bel pezzo.


----------



## jacky (29 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque al di la di tutto un applauso a Schira che ieri si era esposto dicendo che avevano già firmato e a breve l'annuncio...


Inventano tutti.
Il guaio è che certi personaggi si continuano a seguire anche dopo che han dimostrato di INVENTARE PALESEMENTE.
Questo perché i tifosi fanno degli atti di fede verso queste scemità e vogliono sentirsi dire quel che fa comodo.
Ricordo qualche anno fa Ruiu massacrato sui cinesi, l'han dovuto sostituire ma alla fine aveva ragione anche se si era posto in modo antipatico.
Almeno un Maurizio Mosca era simpatico, questi di oggi non solo inventano ma si credono dei professoroni universitari divini.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## jacky (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Evidentemente finora non c'è accordo su cifre (mercato e tetto ingaggi) e/o ruoli (responsabilità, linea di riporto). O uno delle due parti "molla" oppure si salutano.


Se c’è una trattativa funziona così. Come ti spieghi però che a meno di un mese dalla scadenza non ci fosse alcuna trattativa da parte della prioprieta? È chiaro che volevano “farlo fuori”


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## jacky (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo sulla prima parte.
> 
> Sulla seconda, io invece spero Maldini resti.


Arriviamo al 29 giugno senza una firma, senza un annuncio e penso che una conclusione almeno possiamo trarla: tutte e due le parti sono ancorate e salde sulle loro posizioni, perchè altrimenti l'accordo si sarebbe trovato a tempo debito. Adesso bisogna vedere se Elliott pur di tenersi Maldini sarà disposto a concedere a Paolo quello che lui chiede oppure no. A questo punto sono aperti tutti gli scenari, anche quello che Maldini e Massara se ne vadano sbattendo la porta.


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se c’è una trattativa funziona così. Come ti spieghi però che a meno di un mese dalla scadenza non ci fosse alcuna trattativa da parte della prioprieta? È chiaro che volevano “farlo fuori”


Me lo spiego così:

- Il focus di Elliott era sulla cessione 
- Per Elliott Maldini è un "semplice" dirigente, morto un papa se ne fa un altro dal loro punta di vista

E con Cardinale non sarà diverso. 

Maldini non farà saltare da solo un affare da 1.2Mld. O si adegua o saluta.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Senti non siamo qui per discutere e il regolamento del forum è chiaro.
> Leggitelo


Più chiaro di così...


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Giugno 2022)

Firmerà il 31 giugno, fidatevi.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Me lo spiego così:
> 
> - Il focus di Elliott era sulla cessione
> - Per Elliott Maldini è un "semplice" dirigente, morto un papa se ne fa un altro dal loro punta di vista
> ...


Ed è quello che penso anche io.

Però gli americani di calcio non ne capiscono una mazza, non ci arrivano che senza Maldini non siamo da scudetto e forse nemmeno da quarto posto, perché non capiscono quanto sia importante la sua presenza per creare lo spirito di squadra


----------



## Manue (29 Giugno 2022)

Vinciamo lo scudetto, Maldini spara a 0 su Gazidis, Elliot vende ad Uccello Rosso, altro fondo, 
il managing partner Cardinale viene presentato come l'innovatore di successo, ed obiettivamente non gli si può dire nulla. 
I rinnovi di Maldini e Massara allo stato attuale non sono ancora ufficiali, ma si dice siano scontati.
Intanto 2 obiettivi seguiti e quasi concretizzati, anche per stesso volere dei giocatori, sfumano.

Cardinale va in giro a cercare investitori, e la cosa per noi suona bizzarra, ma per lui è del tutto normale, fa parte del suo lavoro.

Qualcosa comunque non torna, ad oggi.

Io credo che Maldini abbia provato ad avere gli stessi poteri di Gazidis, pur mantenendo il ruolo attivo sul mercato, questo proprio per evitare di vedersi bloccare certe sue idee.
La cosa ci può anche stare, a parer mio.

D'altro canto Jerry è americano, fondamentalmente si fa come dice lui, e anche questo ci può stare dal momento che ha acquistato il Milan.

E secondo me ci può stare anche che Gazidis tenga d'occhio le idee di Maldini, poiché sul lato finanziario Paolo non sarà mai sul pezzo come l'Ad.

Per me gli ingredienti sarebbero anche giusti, per rifare una bella torta, come quella dell'anno appena concluso.

Perché però ad oggi gli ingranaggi non sono ancora allineati?


----------



## Diavolo86 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...


Situazione grottesca.
A prescindere da come finirà, stiamo facendo una figuraccia in termini comunicativi. Dobbiamo davvero crescere come società su determinati aspetti.
Spero rinnovi e che ci si dia una mossa sul mercato.
Essere riusciti ad offuscare, o meglio a mettere in secondo piano, in questo mese la gioia per lo scudetto comunque era un'impresa difficile, ma ci siamo riusciti.
Che autogol.


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Post da incorniciare.
> Il guaio per noi tifosi è che Maldini ha fatto quell'uscita che poi non è stato sicuramente in grado di portare avanti nelle sedi opportune.
> Anzi, non avrebbe MAI dovuto farla a mezzo stampa ma solo tra quattro mura.
> E siccome poi lui o sta al Milan o inizia la vita da pensionato si è rimangiato tutto tirandosi indietro.
> Il Milan merita di meglio, anche di Maldini... gente che ragiona e pensa così non so che farmene... Ora sarà contento di andare avanti per 2 anni con i suoi amichetti fidati, fatto fuori Gazidis e lavoro tranquillo. A me fa abbastanza schifo, ne usciamo malissimo e se non fosse stato quello che è stato da calciatore molti di noi non direbbero quello che stan dicendo.


Perdonami è io non mi son mai permesso di accusare di trollaggine qualcuno ma questo post ti mette in una posizione francamente indifendibile.

Maldini, amichetti, lavoro tranquillo, o Milan o pensione, fa schifo e ne usciamo malissimo... parole spese in tre righe parlando della figura professionale (cerchiamo di valutare senza sentimentalismi il professionista) che nel giro di due anni e mezzo ha preso una rosa da 10mo posto, senza un soldo e ci ha portati a vincere lo scudetto.

Cosa può fare schifo dell'operato di Maldini resta un mistero, a meno che ti abbia fatto un torto personale o sportivo e in quest'ultimo caso....


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Giugno 2022)

Ah comunque Lukaku è arrivato, per quelli che stanno ancora sulla pianta a negare che gli altri non fanno acquisti. E sono praticamente ufficiali anche Mkhitaryan, Bellanova e Asllani.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: Domani la scadenza dei contratti di Maldini e Massara: oggi può essere il giorno dei rinnovi dei due dirigenti. Dalla stretta di mano con Cardinale è trascorso un mese... Ieri c'è stato il CDA del MIlan, si è discusso di altro ma non dei rinnovi considerato che l'intesa c'è da tempo. Mancherebbero dettagli minimi, da sistemare in poche ore. C’è solo un iter tecnico, economico e di disciplina del lavoro, che va rispettato ma che alla fine porterà all’atteso annuncio. Fino alla cessione delle azioni, Cardinale non può firmare contratti per conto del club: occorre che dia mandato all’a.d. Gazidis (che aveva firmato il precedente contratto di Paolo) o allo stesso Scaroni. La bozza di accordo c’è già, la versione definitiva può essere sottoscritta a breve, già in giornata o domani. Per il club si potrebbe anche andare oltre la scadenza attuale, e ufficializzare i prolungamenti a luglio, tanto grande è la fiducia.
> 
> Ma il Milan può permettersi di lasciare i suoi due dirigenti sul mercato, liberi di accordarsi con altre squadre, fosse anche per poche ore? Maldini e Massara sono tra i protagonisti assoluti dell’impresa scudetto. Dividono i meriti conPioli, Ibra e pochi altri. Allenatore e giocatori che loro stessi hanno scelto, stretti tra la necessità di ricostruire un Milan sempre più competitivo e la logica finanziaria della sostenibilità. Una combinazione che pareva impossibile e che loro hanno invece reso possibilissima. Ogni decisione si è rivelata vincente.
> 
> ...


Io vi giuro, ragazzi, mi sforzo, cerco di pensare anche all'impossibile, ma non riesco a trovare un solo motivo valido per cui tutto il tifo milanista non definisca questa situazione ridicola e vergognosa.

Come fa ad esserci ancora qualcuno che trova normale che al 29 Giugno siamo ancora qui a parlare di questa faccenda? Com'è possibile?


----------



## jacky (29 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Perdonami è io non mi son mai permesso di accusare di trollaggine qualcuno ma questo post ti mette in una posizione francamente indifendibile.
> 
> Maldini, amichetti, lavoro tranquillo, o Milan o pensione, fa schifo e ne usciamo malissimo... parole spese in tre righe parlando della figura professionale (cerchiamo di valutare senza sentimentalismi il professionista) che nel giro di due anni e mezzo ha preso una rosa da 10mo posto, senza un soldo e ci ha portati a vincere lo scudetto.
> 
> Cosa può fare schifo dell'operato di Maldini resta un mistero, a meno che ti abbia fatto un torto personale o sportivo e in quest'ultimo caso....


Non parlo di risultati.
Maldini ha combinato 3 barzellette in 4 anni anni che è al Milan lui e i suoi rinnovi.
Ora ha rotto.
Domanda a cui vorrei una risposta: concordiamo tutti che i risultati li ha ottenuti. Bene, qual è il problema? Sarà che si impunta su scelte che non gli competono? Sarà la sua incapacità di creare team? Il Milan è una società e deve essere unito. L'intervista di inizio giugno non va bene... e così come tante altre cose.
Se lui è bravo a far mercato e nei rapporti con la squadra giusto che resti come team manager/direttore sportivo. Se non accetta amen, andremo avanti. Ma di più per ora non lo ha dimostrato.
Detto questo resta, sarà una sconfitta per tutti. A me piace il rigore e la serietà portata da Eliott e spero che si possa continuare su questa strada. Maldini o non Maldini. Mi piace che ha idee chiare e le persegue. Sono scomode? Amen, ci faremo una ragione. Abbiamo dato 100 punti a Juventus, Atalanta, Roma e Lazio. Prima li subivamo. Merito di Maldini? In parte. Merito del proprietario? Totale, perché oltre ad aver ottenuto risultati sta risanando conti, aumentando fatturato e sponsor... Chiaro che dietro c'è una speculazione... Il problema è Cardinale? Maldini parli chiaro.
Mi sembra di aver letto che ora si sta parlando del suo contratto. I suoi soldi, i suoi poteri. Quindi a me di questo interessa poco. Il piatto non è più il budget e il mercato o il futuro del Milan. Suoi interessi personali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

*Ban immediato e definitivo se si ripetono scambi come quelli di pochi post fa.

Primo e ultimo avvertimento.*


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ah, ora una volta di più capiamo perché all' Arsenal Wenger ormai era ai ferri corti con un certo AD. È davvero da non credersi come riesca a fare girare i Maroni a chiunque...


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non parlo di risultati.
> Maldini ha combinato 3 barzellette in 4 anni anni che è al Milan lui e i suoi rinnovi.
> Ora ha rotto.
> Domanda a cui vorrei una risposta: concordiamo tutti che i risultati li ha ottenuti. Bene, qual è il problema? Sarà che si impunta su scelte che non gli competono? Sarà la sua incapacità di creare team? Il Milan è una società e deve essere unito. L'intervista di inizio giugno non va bene... e così come tante altre cose.
> ...


Non capisco perchè dai per scontato che sia lui a impuntarsi su scelte non di sua competenza quando i fatti dicono che una figura che per definizione occupandosi di mercato necessita di programmazione è stato lasciato lavorare "scoperto" spendendosi magari in prima persona e prendendo impegni verso terzi per ricevere una proposta di rinnovo all'ultimo mese utile. Gliene facciamo pure una colpa?

A Maldini puoi dire tutto ma non di non essere in grado di creare team... ci abbiamo appena vinto uno scudetto trascinati dallo spirito di gruppo e dal lavoro sinergico dell'area tecnica.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non parlo di risultati.
> Maldini ha combinato 3 barzellette in 4 anni anni che è al Milan lui e i suoi rinnovi.
> Ora ha rotto.
> Domanda a cui vorrei una risposta: concordiamo tutti che i risultati li ha ottenuti. Bene, qual è il problema? Sarà che si impunta su scelte che non gli competono? Sarà la sua incapacità di creare team? Il Milan è una società e deve essere unito. L'intervista di inizio giugno non va bene... e così come tante altre cose.
> ...


Ma cosa c'è da capire?
Maldini vuole una proprietà che faccia grande il milan e non un milan che faccia grande la proprietà.

Se qualcuno si è messo in testa di trasformare il milan in un bancomat maldini vuole capirlo e in caso farsi da parte.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, ora una volta di più capiamo perché all' Arsenal Wenger ormai era ai ferri corti con un certo AD. È davvero da non credersi come riesca a fare girare i Maroni a chiunque...


Non me la prenderei con gazidis, alla fine è un onesto amministratore di condominio.

Prendiamocela con chi in quel ruolo ha messo il ragioniere perfetto e non un ad con una buona disponibilità in mano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'è da capire?
> Maldini vuole una proprietà che faccia grande il milan e non un milan che faccia grande la proprietà.
> 
> Se qualcuno si è messo in testa di trasformare il milan in un bancomat maldini vuole capirlo e in caso farsi da parte.


Il totale immobilismo sul mercato al 29 di giugno suggerisce che l'opzione bancomat è tutt'altro che remota. Bisogna fare molta attenzione a quello che accadrà nel Milan nei prossimi due mesi, perchè si capiranno molte cose. Già un eventuale non rinnovo di Maldini ci dovrebbe mettere in allerta, poi questa proprietà non è neanche come Berlusconi che poteva campare di rendita per i 20 anni di successi precedenti. Questi di Elliott/Redbird ancora non hanno combinato nulla, tra l'altro Elliott non si è accontentato di incassare i 400 mln dalla cessione, ma desidera mangiare ancora. Tollereremo che facciano questo per i prossimi 5o 6 anni finchè non verrà eretto questo benedetto stadio? Io personalmente no.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi a me pare la situazione sia abbastanza chiara : maldini ha accettato la fase dei 'fichi secchi', chiamiamola volgarmente cosi, perchè in società gli hanno spiegato perchè con quei conti non c'era alternativa a un certo tipo di lavoro e di programmazione.

Sono passati tre anni, 3 anni dopo e con uno scudetto in bacheca quella fase è finita.

Oggi è il momento di passare allo step nr 2 , quello più aggressivo perchè se vogliamo innalzare il livello bisogna essere un pochino meno formichina e un pochino più cicala.

Vorrei far notare che siamo in un vicolo cieco : difficile innalzare il livello oggi senza immettere risorse e senza provare, innanzitutto, ad innalzare il tetto ingaggi.

O forse dobbiamo aspettare che sia costruito il nuovo stadio per avere più intrioti?

Lo dicano se le cose stanno cosi e lo dicano apertamente perchè vorrebbe dire perdere i leao e tanti altri.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non me la prenderei con gazidis, alla fine è un onesto amministratore di condominio.
> 
> Prendiamocela con chi in quel ruolo ha messo il ragioniere perfetto e non un ad con una buona disponibilità in mano.


Mah, quando senti rumors dalla società in cui una parte di questa si mette di traverso per non spendere su Botman a dispetto di tutte le indicazioni positive da parte dell' area tecnica, cosa resta da pensare?
Non solo ci sabota dal primo giorno con Ragnick & co, ma continua imperterrito a rompere le scatole all' area tecnica su come spendere i soldi dall' alto dei suoi fantastici risultati con l' Arsenal. Poi ci sta tutto con il discorso proprietà ma il suo posso assicurarti che l' ha fatto alla grande.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mah, quando senti rumors dalla società in cui una parte di questa si mette di traverso per non spendere su Botman a dispetto di tutte le indicazioni positive da parte dell' area tecnica, cosa resta da pensare?
> Non solo ci sabota dal primo giorno con Ragnick & co, ma continua imperterrito a rompere le scatole all' area tecnica su come spendere i soldi dall' alto dei suoi fantastici risultati con l' Arsenal. Poi ci sta tutto con il discorso proprietà ma il suo posso assicurarti che l' ha fatto alla grande.


L'ad risponde alla proprietà e se la proprietà vuole la sostenibilità direi che non ci sono tante strade percorribili.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il totale immobilismo sul mercato al 29 di giugno suggerisce che l'opzione bancomat è tutt'altro che remota. Bisogna fare molta attenzione a quello che accadrà nel Milan nei prossimi due mesi, perchè si capiranno molte cose. Già un eventuale non rinnovo di Maldini ci dovrebbe mettere in allerta, poi questa proprietà non è neanche come Berlusconi che poteva campare di rendita per i 20 anni di successi precedenti. Questi di Elliott/Redbird ancora non hanno combinato nulla, tra l'altro Elliott non si è accontentato di incassare i 400 mln dalla cessione, ma desidera mangiare ancora. Tollereremo che facciano questo per i prossimi 5o 6 anni finchè non verrà eretto questo benedetto stadio? Io personalmente no.


Se dovesse mollare maldini o non lo rinnovassero direi che avremmo tutte le risposte che non vorremmo avere.

Guarda, ti dico la mia : per me la situazione la può ricomporre solo cardinale e lo può fare solo da nuovo proprietario.

Il rapporto maldini-elliott/gazidis è finito.
Se ne evince che ne usciamo solo con un nuovo corso.

Ma cardinale ha questa forza???


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'ad risponde alla proprietà e se la proprietà vuole la sostenibilità direi che non ci sono tante strade percorribili.


Qui caro Diavolo però non parliamo solo di disponibilità economiche ma parliamo di scelta di obiettivi di mercato. Il nostro AD si arroga il diritto di dire la sua sul mercato. Se non è un invasione di campo questa...


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

E pure oggi...


----------



## Solo (29 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> E pure oggi...


Più che altro non capisco come nessuno abbia ancora tirato fuori i nomi dei sostituti... O magari resta Massara da solo? Boh.


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per ottenere cosa? Più soldi? Più prestigio? Più potere? Per paura di restare disoccupato?


Le prime 3 di sicuro


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a me pare la situazione sia abbastanza chiara : maldini ha accettato la fase dei 'fichi secchi', chiamiamola volgarmente cosi, perchè in società gli hanno spiegato perchè con quei conti non c'era alternativa a un certo tipo di lavoro e di programmazione.
> 
> Sono passati tre anni, 3 anni dopo e con uno scudetto in bacheca quella fase è finita.
> 
> ...


Concordo parola per parola. Io non capisco niente di gestione societaria, quindi su queste materie non mi addentro mai, e meno che mai intervengo, ma qualcosa, poco, capisco di comunicazione. I "segnali del corpo", diciamo, anche senza tante parole. Ecco, tutti i segnali che abbiamo avuto dalla società, prima e dopo lo scudetto, e anche i primi segnali di questa nuova proprietà, mi dicono che "le cose stanno così" al cento per cento. Spero di sbagliarmi ma non credo proprio.


----------



## El picinin (29 Giugno 2022)

Maldini ha solo chiesto un budget onesto,e con questo budget se lo vuole spendere in Tartufo o in 100 kg di pasta deve essere solo affar suo,e non chiedere l autorizzazione anche per comprare un ghiacciolo,sono richieste normali per un d.s,e anormale e come ha operato fino ad ora.


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Visto che i risultati contano e sono stati raggiunti più velocemente del previsto, come ti spieghi il non rinnovo?


Al momento ripicca di Elliot e Gazidis x l'intervista rilasciata.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Maldini ha solo chiesto un budget onesto,e con questo budget se lo vuole spendere in Tartufo o in 100 kg di pasta deve essere solo affar suo,e non chiedere l autorizzazione anche per comprare un ghiacciolo,sono richieste normali per un d.s,e anormale e come ha operato fino ad ora.


Elliot gli ha detto “va bene, puoi gestire il budget come vuoi…. Il budget è…. 0”


----------

